# Жжение в спине при работе сидя



## aleksey_vd (18 Сен 2016)

Добрый день!
Пишу здесь впервые, до этого в основном немного читал при обострениях. Проблемы с осанкой и искривлением позвоночника старые, диагностировались ещё в 2007, интенсивно работаю за компьютером много лет. Но особых жалоб не было, молодой был  Плюс нормальный вес, регулярные физические упражнения, любительский бег.

Осенью 2014 началось жжение в позвоночнике при работе сидя, по нарастающей, в поясничном отделе. Сделал МРТ, прошёл пару неврологов, диагностировали остеохондроз и протрузии, начал заниматься ЛФК, а вот бегать перестал, оставил велосипед и лыжи. Массаж пол-курса. Препаратов никаких не пил, кроме хондропротекторов. Жжение периодически пропадало вообще (после зимнего периода катания на лыжах), но окончательно не ушло. Сменил кресло на стул, жжение ушло, 1,5 года так работаю, без лекарств.

Неделю назад началось очередное обострение, опять появилось жжение, на этот раз в грудном отделе. Работать, постоянно отвлекаясь на дискомфорт сложно, каждый час разминаюсь, ЛФК 2 раза в сутки. Менять стулья дальше уже глупо, хочу понять источник проблемы и её решить. Невролог сказала, что у меня прямая спина, уязвимая для протрузий, но необходимости делать МРТ грудного отдела по итогам жалоб не нашла. Мышцы спины напряжены, назначен сеанс массажа шейно-грудного отдела, буду проходить. Плюс препараты с микроэлементами, щадящие для желудка (долечиваю гастрит, год очень тяжёлый в плане нервов).

По жжению на форуме информации очень мало, поэтому хотелось бы понять причину появления жжения и как её забороть. Менять работу не вариант, смотрю в сторону ЛФК и физических нагрузок, осталось понять, каких именно. Также жжение 1 день на неделе было с утра после сна (стараюсь спать 7-8 часов, чтобы спина отдохнула). При ходьбе тоже бывает, но слабое и очень редко. Острых болей в спине никогда не было, только жжение, "одеревенение"/ломота, усталость.

Диагноз невролога прилагаю. Заранее благодарю за помощь!


----------



## La murr (18 Сен 2016)

*aleksey_vd*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (19 Сен 2016)

Вам явно не повезло с лечащим врачом...


----------



## aleksey_vd (21 Сен 2016)

Пока делаю курс массажа всей спины, сходил к другому специалисту, невролог-остеопат, запись за месяц, в итоге прописан кортексин, буду колоть. Жжение из грудной области ушло в поясницу, как было и раньше. Но теперь ещё левая ключица беспокоит, тянет, при движениях, причина пока непонятна.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Сен 2016)

Кортексин - бесполезная "пустышка".  
Ищите грамотного мануального терапевта.


----------



## aleksey_vd (3 Окт 2016)

Курс массажа и кортексина почти завершён, особых изменений я не замечаю, ну хоть разработали шею и то хлеб  Жду сеанса массажа у нашего остеопата, у которого за месяц всё расписано, хочется оценить эффект, прежде чем искать другие варианты. Но наверное всё-таки поищу, зависеть от 1 специалиста не хочется.


----------



## AIR (3 Окт 2016)

> Жду сеанса массажа у нашего остеопата, у которого за месяц всё расписано, хочется оценить эффект, прежде чем искать другие варианты.


Оптимальный вариант,  ведь он посмотрит Вас очно и ему проще подобрать наиболее правильный подход... Тем более, что он такой востребованный. ... А уж если и у него эффекта не будет, станем напрягаться в поисках выхода..


----------



## aleksey_vd (27 Окт 2016)

Текущие хорошие и остальные новости, себе на заметку и вдруг кому пригодится 
Понял, что одной ЛФК проблему не решить, нужен комплексный подход.
Прошел 8 сеансов массажа, затем 2 сеанса часовой остеопатии.
К остеопатии (и мануальной терапии вообще - а я её пока так ни разу и не попробовал за 42 года) перестал относиться недоверчиво, вижу, что доктор грамотный и после 2 сеансов явное улучшение, скажем, процентов на 50%. Жжение ушло, ломота в спине стала поменьше. Записался ещё на 2 сеанса, дорого, но качество жизни дороже.
Как назло, не успев порадоваться результатам, присел после ЛФК к кошке погладить и ощутил сильный спазм где-то сбоку-сзади, там давно уже потягивало (врачу об этом говорил), через некоторое время пришло обострение в пояснице, а с ним и жжение вернулось, но всё равно поменьше. Боль неприятная, но знакомая, было это у меня и даже не раз... юзаю диклофенак и ЛФК на растяжку, потихоньку обострение спадает. Неприятно, конечно, но не первый раз такие проблемы. Буду решать теперь со спецами, не в одиночку, должно получиться.
ЛФК - добавил по совету врача упражнения на растяжку, уменьшил на силу, так как мышечный корсет нормальный, пока растяжка важнее.
Работать меньше не особо получается, такова селявуха, к концу дня спина сильно устаёт и ломит, делаю перерывы и ЛФК, отпуска на бережку моря мне конечно не хватает сейчас очень  Стараюсь больше двигаться, и 2 раза в день на прогулку (пока не очень получается, но настроен конкретно).
Читаю "Растяжка" Андерсона и "Умный позвоночник" Борщенко, прохожу запоздалый ликбез, так сказать.
Выбрались с детьми  на открытие ледового сезона на коньках в наш новый ЛСК Лидер. Пару раз шмякнулся, но без особых болевых ощущений - и то хлеб, боялся, что вообще кататься не смогу нормально. Зато сколько удовольствия у всей семьи 
Всем здоровья и успехов!


----------

